# My sleeping habit



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

All of us have different sleeping habits. Some sleep on side, some on back, some on tummy, some with and some without clothes, some snore, others not, some sleep early, some late and so on. Please share any of your sleeping habits.

Here I go:
I sleep on side.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I always sleep on my side with my arms up cradling my pillow. I sleep best in the dark with a fan on (I need the white noise). My favorite sleepwear: an above-the-knees, sleeveless nightshirt. I can't stand to wear anything longer because it gets tangled around my legs. I toss and turn a lot but sleep like a brick. Nothing wakes me. Not my alarm, my dog, or my kids crawling all over me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I sleep mostly on my right side, quietly.  Easy to make bed in the morning.  Covers not messed up much.  But sleeping hours has gotten bad.  When I was working, I went to bed around 11:30.  Gone within about two minutes almost without fail.  Slept sound until radio came on at 5:15.  

So I was able to retire early.  I did and still do think of myself as a morning person -- I prefer mornings.  But I don't see much of it.  I'm up until 1:00 - 2:00.  And sometimes 3:00, maybe 4:00.  (I'm seeing the wrong side of the mornings.)  Then I sleep however late, so I don't see much of the mornings.  All that's due to overnight WGN talk radio in Chicago.  After I retired, I enjoyed falling asleep to the voices.  But after a while, I started listening.  For the most part enjoy programming.  Not good for sleeping.

I'm getting a puppy in later part of June.  Things WILL change.


----------



## Courtney Cantrell (Mar 16, 2011)

I start out on my back, and then, right before I drift off, I roll onto my right side.  No idea why.  I'll go back and forth between right and left sides during the night, but right side seems to be the favorite.

Other preferences: a fan for white noise, but no air blowing directly on me; plenty of covers, at least a sheet, even in the heat of summer; no clothes; and a bedside lamp on all night if the husband isn't home.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't go to sleep except on my side--terrible on overnight flights.  I've only ever managed to grab an hour of sleep at the most.  And I snore, although not too badly.

I heard an interesting theory a while ago, no idea how true it is, that the way you sleep is heavily influenced by how you were put down as a baby.  I was always put to sleep on my side (as was recommended at the time) and so now sleep on my side.  My sister was put to sleep on her stomach (as was recommended at the time) and now sleeps on her stomach.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

When not working; I sleep four hours at night; then a two hour "nap" in the afternoon. I sleep much better in the daytime (years of night work and rotary shifts).

The most comfortable "jammies" a guy can wear are flannel boxers.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I like a fan or window AC on when it's warm. The room needs to be DARK and cool/cold. If the room is not dark enough I have an eye mask that helps a lot. The mask is scented with lavender which also helps when my brain is in overdrive when I need to get to sleep. My husband snores LOUDLY, so I often sleep with earplugs.

Because of GERD I bought a bed wedge (http://www.brookstone.com/sl/product/35373-bed-wedge-pillow.html) which has proven itself worth it's weight in gold. Thanks to the wedge I can sleep through the night, something that was extremely rare before I got it. So, I sleep on my back.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My sleeping habit is a tee shirt and boxer shorts.   


Mike


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I sleep with undershirt and boxer shorts in winter and boxer shorts only in summer.  I sleep better if it is cool but like a heavy comfort in winter. I don't like winter heat and dry air. So I prefer winter night temperature below 60F.

In summer I sleep better with fan on and open window. I needed AC in NC but not much in northern CA where I live now.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I flip and flop like a fish, or so hubby says. I would sleep on my back but that whole 'not breathing' thing gets in the way.


It is common problem, especially for poeple who have allergy. The mucus drain in reaction to allergy interferes with breathing. Carpet or any indoor pollutants makes the problem worst. I better stop here due to forum rules. Wish you happy sleeping. Take care.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I can only fall asleep if I'm on my side and have room to roll from side to side. I'm definitely a roller. I also get way too warm if I wear socks (unless it's roughly freezing in the room).


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't much  .  I sleep in my right side but since breaking my shoulder and shoulder surgeries followed by breaking my arm just above the elbow it hurts big time to lay on my right side .... Add that to insomnia that hit with menopause I don't sleep much.  It has gotten to the point I take a sleeping pill a few nights a week and don't worry about where I fall asleep - usually in the chair in the living room with the tv on.  Poor hubster hates me sleeping out here - personally I'm just glad to get a few extra hours when I can.  Last night I fell asleep out here woke up slightly  around 6 and wandered into the bed for 2 hours more so total 5.5 hours YAY!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I find habits uncomfortable to sleep in, so I wear pajamas...


Betsy


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I find habits uncomfortable to sleep in, so I wear pajamas...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Lol!!

I've gotten so I will have several nights' run of waking up many times a night. I can fall asleep very fast, but then I wake up over and over. The way I break it is by taking melatonin a few nights in a row. It helps.

Room must be cool, sheets must be cool, fan is WONDERFUL. I have tinnitus so I think of that as my own personal white noise.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm another tinnitus sufferer (genetic hearing loss), it's quite loud all the time, that said I can frequently have a desire for white noise in the room (or beach waves).

I'm also one that can go to sleep moderately quickly but I'll be up again 1.5~2hrs and repeat that serveral times until about 5~6am where I finally CRASH due to exhaustion for 4hrs.

Lately my biggest problem has been discomfort due to sciatic nerve issues - it's all tied up with anxiety/stress and it tends to compound itself.

Paul.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

rho said:


> I don't much . I sleep in my right side but since breaking my shoulder and shoulder surgeries followed by breaking my arm just above the elbow it hurts big time to lay on my right side ....


Oh yeaah, I can sort of relate. I was in a body-cast for several months when I was younger and being locked in a position was just awful for sleeping (especially since I was used to curling up on my side). I managed to figure out how to pull myself onto my side and prop myself up against the hospital bed eventually, but having surgery can be such a pain (literally!) for sleeping.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Jessica,  I actually have fears/nightmares about that.  If I cannot roll to my side, my sciatic nerve very rapidly plays up, giving me massive stomach-zone tension and pains, I would, quite literally, go insane.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Jessica Billings said:


> Oh yeaah, I can sort of relate. I was in a body-cast for several months when I was younger and being locked in a position was just awful for sleeping (especially since I was used to curling up on my side). I managed to figure out how to pull myself onto my side and prop myself up against the hospital bed eventually, but having surgery can be such a pain (literally!) for sleeping.


I'm sorry I wasn't clear (well in my head it was - it just doesn't read that way) These were a few years ago not fresh and just happened ( and 2 different times) Now I deal with nerve pain from them mostly. I was warned it would be the case but it was one of those things that doesn't sound quite as intense as it really is . But body cast YIKES I feel for you... That had to be horrible!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

my bed is right next to the window. so my sleep wear depends on the weather. in the summer I wear a cotton nighty. in the winter I still wear the cotton nightly with a long sleeve tshirt under it and flannel boxers or pants depending on the weather.

i dont go to sleep until late late at night. as in three in the morning. once the sun is up there is always pillow over my face.


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

I dunno.  I'm asleep so I can't tell.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am a side sleeper.  I sleep in a pair of satin PJs, pants and a button up shirt.  I am a sleep walker and it is not unusual for me to venture out.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jessica Billings said:


> I also get way too warm if I wear socks (unless it's roughly freezing in the room).


Congratulations! Looks like you have good circulation. Cold feet is a common problem for many people.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> After I retired, I enjoyed falling asleep to the voices. But after a while, I started listening. For the most part enjoy programming. Not good for sleeping.


TV and other entertainment gadgets are one of the main reasons, lot of us are deprived of sleep. On average we need 7-8 hours of good sleep. But have fun with whatever works.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh my goodness. I feel so sorry for all you people that can't just _sleep_. 

I'm usually asleep within five minutes of going to bed. Flannel nightgowns or PJs in winter, thin cotton ones


Spoiler



or nothing


 in summer. Not fussy about temperature, and I can sleep through almost anything.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a side sleeper, and have to have a fairly puffy pillow with the edge tucked just so between my shoulder and neck supporting my head.  I fall asleep rather quickly and used to sleep through the night, but for the past couple of years wake up to go to the bathroom around 3am about 50% of the time - thankfully I get back to sleep easily. I'm inclined to stay up late but I resist that so I can get enough sleep to function at work.

My husband is a sleep talker. I could do a whole topic on the things he says, which he mostly has no memory of the next morning. He never says anything mean or negative, just silly and random. He will yell out "Bingo!" at least once a week. I used to think he was dreaming of playing Bingo, until a few years ago he started humming or softly mumbling thè SONG "B-I-N-G-O" sometimes. His talking in his sleep can be a source of amusement, as he will answer if you converse with him. I like getting some insight into his random brain activity!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Tam said:


> I'm a side sleeper, and have to have a fairly puffy pillow with the edge tucked just so between my shoulder and neck supporting my head. I fall asleep rather quickly and used to sleep through the night, but for the past couple of years wake up to go to the bathroom around 3am about 50% of the time - thankfully I get back to sleep easily. I'm inclined to stay up late but I resist that so I can get enough sleep to function at work.
> My husband is a sleep talker. I could do a whole topic on the things he says, ...


My sleeping habits are quite similar to yours in terms of falling sleep and sleeping on the side etc. But I do get up at least one time to use bathroom. I am trying to cut down on drinking less water in the evening and even a small drink makes a difference.

Sleep talker is interesting but don't have any experience about it. Wish you all the best.


----------



## LitChick (Nov 26, 2010)

I usually sleep on either side. I need the fan on (both for the white noise and the air circulation) and I need it to be much cooler when I'm sleeping. I can't sleep in warm weather. I also need to be snug under the covers, even in the summer.

Now I'm sleepy...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Because of back, neck and other problems I've been sleeping in a reclining chair for at least 30 years.  Otherwise I'd be lucky to get one or two hours of sleep.  I like the room completely dark and on the cool side.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I sleep from around 9pm to 5:30am, with one punctual spontaneous wake-up at 3am.  I love my wedge pillow, sleep on my left side.  On weekends I take at least one fairly long nap.  
Back in college, I had to train myself to stay up until 11pm  or 1am (the weeknight/weekend curfews - remember those?).  As soon as I graduated, I was back to bed at 9pm.
Years ago at a national conference, our dinner table did a sleepwear survey.  In our sampling, the farther west one lived, the fewer clothes in bed!  I live, um, in California (back then in Texas).


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I sleep on my side, either hugging a pillow or my boyfriend, if neither of them are available I will use a rolled up blanket. I also need my little bunny pluche when the boyfriend is not at my side, otherwise I use his hand to cuddle in mine.
When taking naps during the day I will sleep in a tshirt and sweatpants, when asleep at night I sleep in just my undies.

I snore, I sometimes talk and I often spasm in my sleep. Boyfriend does the same, glad we don't wake eachother... ususally


----------



## sagambino (Jun 11, 2011)

I sleep on my side. I used to have alot of problems sleeping but since I bought a Tempurpedic Mattress it seems to help. 
My dogs all give it four paws up as well.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I usually sleep on top of my giant pillow pet. Though if on my period I sleep on my side with my back pressed against the cool wall. Helps with my back pain. This year's favored sleep wear: boxer shorts, tank top, and if it's cold I put on a pair of thigh high socks


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

valleycat1 said:


> Back in college, I had to train myself to stay up until 11pm or 1am (the weeknight/weekend curfews - remember those?). As soon as I graduated, I was back to bed at 9pm.


I always stayed in dorm in college/University. Through out my college, especially graduate studies, I used to take a small nap around 6pm before dinner. Then have dinner, little walk and back to study till 12 or 1 am.

Nap after dinner never worked. Because then no waking up till morning. Those were the day when it was hard to stay awake. As you get old, it is other way around; hard to sleep. What a life!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

There's not a way of making a bed in the world that I can't manage to disassemble in the course of tossing and turning. Believe me, fitted sheets are no match for me. I don't remember tossing, but apparently I'm a very restless sleeper. In the course of the night, I end up in lots of different positions. One thing I can't do is sleep with someone touching me tough, Not romantic, I admit, but I just can't. Amd O jave to be at least lightly covered to go to sleep.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

sagambino said:


> I sleep on my side. I used to have alot of problems sleeping but since I bought a Tempurpedic Mattress it seems to help.


Looks like majority of us sleep on side. I always sleep on side. But do change my side during night. Although not a serious problem, but enough mucus drain to wake me up if I sleep on my back.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I like to sleep with the fan on, under blankets, and in the fetal position. I'm one of those weirdos that doesn't move when they sleep (meaning I don't change positions), so I usually wake up just as I fell asleep.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I, too, move around while sleeping. It seems that I cannot fall asleep unless I'm on my side. However, when I wake up I'm always on my back.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I always thought I was a side sleeper.  Then I got pregnant.  I soon found out, I'm really a back and stomach sleeper, so when I'm preggers it's loads of fun trying to find a spot to sleep in that comfy.

For those of you who don't know, there is an artery that runs down women's (maybe men's, but I'm not sure) back and when you get into the 2nd trimester, the uterus and everything can actually pinch it off and bad stuff can happen.  I know this, it just doesn't make sleeping any easier.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> All of us have different sleeping habits. Some sleep on side, some on back, some on tummy, some with and some without clothes, some snore, others not, some sleep early, some late and so on. Please share any of your sleeping habits.
> 
> Here I go:
> I sleep on side.


Side, and on my front...as long as I have one leg raised like I'm in the recovery position so I can breathe.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

ilyria_moon said:


> Side, and on my front...as long as I have one leg raised like I'm in the recovery position so I can breathe.


This is extremely interesting: " I have one leg raised like I'm in the recovery position so I can breathe."

Looks like by raising the leg you're able to regulate your diaphragm easy. Normally the stomach muscles should regulate. In breathing exercises one can regulate the diaphragm movement. Those who wonder what are we talking about. Observe a child sleeping and see his stomach going up and down. That's due to diaphragm moving air in and out of lungs... I better stop.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

On my stomach.  Always been that way.  It is nearly impossible for me to fall asleep on my back.  I can start to fall asleep on my back and then just automatically roll over onto my stomach.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

balaspa said:


> On my stomach. Always been that way. It is nearly impossible for me to fall asleep on my back. I can start to fall asleep on my back and then just automatically roll over onto my stomach.


I know many people sleep on stomach. I never slept on stomach. I am just curious that to breath properly, you must be twisting your head to the side. If so then you feel any fatigue due to twisted neck. I am not questioning sleeping habit but just curious to know, if you happen to see my message. Thanks.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Left side is a must. 

Then I have a specific way of holding the covers with one arm and tucking the other around my torso.

I probably move around while I sleep, but I have to be in that position to get asleep in the first place.


----------



## Jeff Tompkins (Sep 17, 2010)

I sleep in the yard.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeff Tompkins said:


> I sleep in the yard.


It will be nice in summer sleeping in the open with fresh air hitting your face and sky above. How about winter? You still sleep in the yard.


----------

